# Zombie Commercial



## gar19rett (Nov 18, 2009)

This is a zombie commercial i entered for the doritos contest. It's pretty funny and halloweeish..would love for you guys to view and rate it for me! Thanks a lot!

https://apps.facebook.com/crashthesuperbowl/?page=watch&video=1601


----------



## pondscum35 (Oct 13, 2012)

Love, Love, Love it! Rated it too


----------

